# Sigma 41



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about, or have info about the Sigma 41? One is for sale in my area and can't find much about it. No PHRF rating, build quality, pros/cons, etc...

Thanks


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Sup T? When I was boat searching, I kept coming across a Sigma 41 as well. I liked the look of the boat, and the price was good. But there wasn't much info.

Here's a thread over at YBW with some good info:

When did Sigma yachts cease being built?



> Sigma Yachts was a marketting division of Marine Projects who built them alongside Moodys to give them a presence in the lucrative cruiser racer/one design market of the late 70s (the first model was, needless to say, the Sigma 33 of 1978). Sigma was merged with Moody in around 1988 and production ceased in 1992 or maybe 1993. Popular models included the 33, 36/360, 38 and 41. Less successful were the 29/292 and 35. The cruising version of the of the 33, the 33c also had limited appeal.


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

Still quite a few sigma 33s still racing around in the UK including some one design racing. Likely to be an owners association. Might look there.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The association with Moody speaks well, unless the Sigmas were downgraded/built to a price point.

They are generally pretty good looking boats and I think have a good rep in Europe.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Here are some PHRFs from New England:



> SIGMA 33	144
> SIGMA 36 FR	129
> SIGMA 41 DK	96
> SIGMA 41 DK FR	90
> SIGMA 41 DK TM	81


Not slow by any means. The DK is the same as my Hunter 40 @96.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The one on YW in Wisconson looks to have been re-keeled with a more contemporary bulb keel over the original brochure's typical 80s trapezoid. Nicely proportioned frac rig, the interior looks in need of a tuneup, but the gear looks robust otherwise.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Good info guys. Thanks.

Smacks- Thanks for phrf #'s. I just pulled out an old phrf book that had it in there. 

Love the looks of this boat, just don't know much about them.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Faster said:


> The one on YW in Wisconson looks to have been re-keeled with a more contemporary bulb keel over the original brochure's typical 80s trapezoid. Nicely proportioned frac rig, the interior looks in need of a tuneup, but the gear looks robust otherwise.


I also found a thread on cruiser forum that appears to be that boats owner doing a full re-core of the deck.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Some info here but I note that the last post was 2008.

I buddy boated with one for a while in the Bahamas in the 90s. Fractional rig, weird flush skin fittings that looked like they were glassed in and at least 8 ft draft. 4 people on board on a one year Atlantic circuit.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Anyone have any first hand knowledge?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Are you still looking at her T? I'm interested to hear what you think of her when you check her out. That new Yanmar looks pretty tasty.

Sigmas seem pretty rare on this side of the pond.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm very interested. Not sure I can make it happen right now though. Going to head up and have a look next week.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Cool. Have fun.


----------



## Huckins (Sep 5, 2013)

Have no knowledge of that particuliar boat but in ireland I raced on both the fractional and masthead version . Fractional was always a quicker boat .was many years ago so don't know much more . This particuliar boat looks like the interior wood was redone as any sigma I ever saw the wood was much lighter .this looks like it was stained and not to good in my opinion .i could be wrong .i am half considering going looking at it as I'm in chicago and am considering selling our boat .seem like a pretty good price


----------



## sonosail (Mar 17, 2008)

Even though I AM sailboatdata.com, and here is the page, SIGMA 41 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com, 
and I don't normally express an opinion about one particular boat over another, 
I personally chartered a SIMA 41 more than 20 years ago for more than a week. It was a US model with a masthead rig. This model was obviously competing with the Swans of the time, so it had teak decks, and a very 'woody' interior. On deck, winches of every size, were not lacking.
We sailed in a variety of conditions, including 2 days when it blew more than a solid 30 knts. It always performed well, was always in control, and at the time, it seemed very fast, especially to windward. The interior was comfortable, though maybe not of a style that was exactly to my liking. 
I have no idea how they have held up over the years.

Randy Browning
sailboatdata.com


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Huckins said:


> Have no knowledge of that particuliar boat but in ireland I raced on both the fractional and masthead version . Fractional was always a quicker boat .was many years ago so don't know much more . This particuliar boat looks like the interior wood was redone as any sigma I ever saw the wood was much lighter .this looks like it was stained and not to good in my opinion .i could be wrong .i am half considering going looking at it as I'm in chicago and am considering selling our boat .seem like a pretty good price


Good eye. The interior wood apparently had some water staining... and current owner tried to do some "touch up". Price is pretty good*. but there are some interesting issues. I think you'd have to go into it as being a bit of a project boat.


----------



## Huckins (Sep 5, 2013)

Would agree it would be a project boat . I have done already 2 full refits on wood powerboats on behalf of my boss and have just done a lot on my own tartan 31 which I don't realy want to sell but if the bones of this sigma were ok I may be persuaded . That extra space would nice .

If you look at her would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Huckins said:


> Would agree it would be a project boat . I have done already 2 full refits on wood powerboats on behalf of my boss and have just done a lot on my own tartan 31 which I don't realy want to sell but if the bones of this sigma were ok I may be persuaded . That extra space would nice .
> 
> If you look at her would love to hear your thoughts


I'd be happy to pass on anything I find out. I'm thinking its probably more of a project than I want right now, but I can't not go look at her...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Just a quick follow-up: I drove by and had a quick look at this boat yesterday. Didn't schedule an appt, was just in the area and stopped by. She looks great from ground level. (She's stored on the hard right now.) I was a little baffled by finding 3 x 3/8" holes drilled thru her keel and a fair amount of sharpie marks on the hull with measurements and a 5' line drawn on the keel. Looks to me like owner is thinking of shortening the keel to be able to get it to his current mooring. 

I climbed up on her to have a look at the decks since they were my biggest area of concern since they had had a DIY peel and replacement. Well.... the finished project looks a littled like one of my kids school projects. The glass was uneven and "rough". Definitely not the look it had from the factory. walking around on deck it felt like there was a bit of give on the port side...

I think its a great boat but I think I'd rather have one with a little moisture and/delam that I had to deal with, than one that has been "fixed" by a previous owner. Don't think this one will be following me home anytime soon.


----------



## Sail57 (Oct 6, 2014)

T34C said:


> I also found a thread on cruiser forum that appears to be that boats owner doing a full re-core of the deck.


I sailed for 3 seasons on the Sigma 41 for sale in WI. Both before and after the new keel. It was an incredible boat that I delivered each year from Northern Michigan to the North Channel. With the wind above 20 Kts and two reefs in, the boat was perfectly balanced and would consistently be above 8Kts even when close to the wind. Probably because of the deep keel. The keep was replaced after the owner hit a rock causing major structural damage. It was shortened and a bulb was added. Still sailed great.

My young children loved the pilot berths. The rig was very easy to sail. Probably my favorite racer/cruiser of all time next to the J42, though there are faster boats today. But hey it is 30 years old.

The teak deck has been replaced probably as it had separated from the under flooring. Necessary, but a shame as they were beautiful looking.


----------



## kmtmd (Mar 26, 2008)

"The keel was replaced after the owner hit a rock causing major structural damage."

Sail57,

Could you give us any more information about what the major structural damage was that the boat suffered?


----------



## Sail57 (Oct 6, 2014)

The original keel was "shredded for about 12" . I was amazed by this damage yet how little hull damage there was where the keel attached. Some minor popcorning. The real issue was that the front of the keel was pulled down from the hull about an 1.5" and the real was pushed up 1.5". The boat was motored home over 150 miles safely. From their the insurance company wanted to total it but the owners found a yard over in Georgian Bay where they had it trucked to. Some issues were discovered on the inside. The rear bulkhead was cracked and the top mounted fridge at actually dropped out of the counter top. I was told but did not see that there were three broke ribs and that much the interior had "come loose" from the hull. All of this was repaired and the keel was shortened to 7"10 and a torpedo was added. They also removed the running backstays to make it easier to handle.
When the boat was returned to owners via truck I was contracted by the owners to sail it back to the North Channel. Approximately 150 miles. Before leaving I went over the boat and found all the repairs were great except that the teak still needed to be fixed. It has since been replaced. I had a few more seasons of delivering that boat. I have sailed it in over 30Kts. On one delivery we a sailed it from Mackinac Island to the Benijam Islands in under 17 hours, most of it above 8 kts. Even with the new keel it is extremely well balanced. When it was sold I was very confident of integrity of the boat, rig, and systems. It is an old boat now at 30 but for a racing/cruising boat the performance was only matched by J-Boats and Swans in my personal experience as a delivery captain. I doubt you can touch a better racer/cruiser for the money.


----------

